# Snake-Game fürs Handy



## bastler.jan (8. Mrz 2005)

Ich will ein Snake-Game fürs Handy machen.
Nur kann ich kein bisschen Java programmieren.

Kann mir hier irgendjemand helfen?
Wäre sehr nett.


----------



## Wildcard (8. Mrz 2005)

bastler.jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nur kann ich kein bisschen Java programmieren.
> 
> Kann mir hier irgendjemand helfen


Ein Buch  :lol:


----------



## Jockel (8. Mrz 2005)

Um das ganze mal zu präzisieren: ein J2ME-Buch! ;- )


----------



## Jockel (9. Mrz 2005)

Hab nochmal meine alten Bookmarks durchforstet, vielleicht findest du ja was brauchbares:
http://www.jgames.de/seiten/prgtools.html
http://www.midlet-review.com/index?content=articles/articles
http://www.microjava.com/
http://www.forum.nokia.com/main/1,6566,030,00.html#java


----------

